# How much longer do I have to wait?



## airlady (10 Feb 2008)

I am going as AVS tech. I finished my bmq since November 07, have been sitting in the PAT room since. How much longer do I have to wait for my next training? I have an electrical engineering degree, do I have to do POET? If not, am I automaticly qualifed as a Corporal?
thanks for any reply


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2008)

airlady said:
			
		

> I am going as AVS tech. I finished my BMQ since November 07, have been sitting in the PAT room since.



Have you inquired of your Staff as to what the Course Dates are?  As this is not an official site, no one here has ready access to that information.




			
				airlady said:
			
		

> How much longer do I have to wait for my next training?



Again, your Staff would have a better idea than us.  



			
				airlady said:
			
		

> I have an electrical engineering degree, do I have to do POET?



Good question.  What did the CFRC offer you?  Did they offer you a POET by pass?  



			
				airlady said:
			
		

> If not, am I automaticly qualifed as a Corporal?



Not likely.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Feb 2008)

If you received a POET bypass, that doesn't qualify you to a QL4/5 level in your MOC.  You would still be going on the AVS QL3 course, the one you are currently waiting for.  QL3 qualification doesn't qual you Cpl (in most instances) or give you an A/L Cpl rank either, unless you are a 'previous time served' type.  Don't AVS techs do a 'type' course after their 3s?

I am assuming you are at CFSATE PAT platoon in Borden.  Why not ask the NCOs who are looking after you there these questions like George said?


----------



## airlady (10 Feb 2008)

because they don't know either...


----------



## navymich (10 Feb 2008)

airlady said:
			
		

> because they don't know either...



If the people that are currently your supervisors and are looking after you and your future training don't know, how would you expect someone on a message board who has no idea who you are, what your file says and or anything else about you, know.

I'm sure there is someone around here that could tell you when the next course dates are, but that doesn't mean you will be on the next course or even the one after that.  When you have your message in hand that says you are loaded on a course, then you will know.  And even then, circumstances may happen that you are bumped.  All you can do is wait.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Feb 2008)

Well if staff at CFSATE do not know the answer  :, do you really think anyone here would know and that they are just keeping it a secret from you, CFSATE, and the AVS Career Manager?   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Feb 2008)

About sums this one up.

Locked, with the usual caveats.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

